# Cabin Fever 2017 is Coming Quick! Featuring Elmers's Engines



## jschoenly (Nov 4, 2016)

That time of the year is coming around faster than ever!  Im not looking forward to the time change this coming weekend with daylight saving, but its sure going to start that Cabin Fever feeling early!  If you havent already, mark your calendars for January 13-15th 2017 for the 21st Annual Show!

This year we are trying something new with the feature.  2017 will be featuring the famous Elmers Engines!  We are looking for participation, so dust off an old build or fire up the machines and build one to bring along!  Exhibitors displaying a feature engine (and there are lots of these designs to choose from!) will receive a ticket for a drawing Saturday afternoon for door prizes!  We are looking forward to seeing everyones displays, large and small  Elmers Engines or not!

We are putting together the auctions for Friday and Saturday.  These auctions have been a big draw and a great way to add a little something to your collection or give you a chance to let go of some no-longer-needed goods for the next caretaker!  As always, we are on the constant lookout for quality consignments and would be happy to discuss anything you have.  These auctions are one of the ways we can manage the show costs and continue to hold this event for all.  Therefore, we sincerely appreciate all your support as buyers or sellers!  All consignments for Fridays Auction must be delivered no later than Thursday afternoon.  Please call us ahead so we know whats coming and can advertise your items!

Saturday, we will not have the semi-silent auction as in years past but we will have a tremendous collection of Pressed Steel Toys, Erectors Sets, and Standard Gauge Trains!  This is a phenomenal group of collectibles and we are looking forward to this cataloged sale.  The list of items being sold will be posted on the AuctionZip listing and will be available for review prior to the auction.  

We have a pretty full house as usual but if anyone is interested in becoming a Vendor we have some limited space still available.  Contact us for details. 

As always, if you have any questions please feel free to contact us.  We try to have any updates listed on our show website at www.CabinFeverExpo.com.  Auction listings can be viewed by following www.CabinFeverAuctions.com.  Looking forward to seeing everyone in early 2017!


----------



## Ratshooter (Nov 4, 2016)

I was at Cabin Fever in 2015, when it was in the spring. It was a good show, I enjoyed it a lot. Not likely that I'll ever return, It's a tough trip, or could be, from western Oregon in the winter. I think the Elmer's Engine feature is a great Idea, I have my Elmer (open column twin) about finished. Only the pistons and lagging remain. 

TC


----------



## purpleknif (Nov 5, 2016)

I was there also in 2015. Probably not again because of the early date and weather concerns. I believe there was a rather large snowstorm the same weekend as the show this year.


----------



## jschoenly (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey all - Spread the word!  We were recently presented with many of the engines from the collection of the late Ray Hasbrouck.  Check out our listings for the auctions for pictures and details.  www.cabinfeverauctions.com

We also have some fantastic Sheet metal tools and there will be over 200 model engines of all sorts from manufactured to brilliant one off models.  We haven't had this many in the Friday auction for a few years, it's going to be a good one!

Show plans are shaping up well and we are looking forward to another great year.  Looking forward to having you all!


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 19, 2016)

Even though I am a UK member and unable to attend, I am sure than an Elmers exhibition would make a very good display.

This site sort of started by people making Elmers engines, and getting them interested again would be very good, especially for the non so adept members amongst us.
Elmers designs use a lot of the same types of components, so a little jig say to make the cylinder end caps could be used on at least maybe another half dozen of his designs, that is what I did when making them.

Elmers designs were also very easy to turn into you own design and a bit of bling could change their look completely.

Here is the only one of my Elmers engines that I have left, the rest were given away, but from it you can see that they can be blinged up and turned into something totally different.







An original mine engine exactly to Elmers design

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvQLEsSzX48[/ame]

And mine with a bit of bling but without final finishing

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpjTo8o7d6E[/ame]

And the final

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76FAAv-PB78[/ame]

So come on gents, get some plans from the Jon Tom site and make a few.


John


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 24, 2016)

Already booked a hotel in Hershey.   With all of these engines maybe there will be a few i can afford.


----------

